# Freezing Corn vs. Canning Corn



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

My wife canned corn for years until we tasted this method -

*Freezing Corn*
16 cups of cut corn = 4 quarts
4 teaspoons of salt
1 cup of sugar
4 cups of water = 1 quart

Mix salt and sugar with the water add corn and simmer 10 minutes.
Drain water from the corn and let cool in the fridge till corn reaches fridge temperature.
Pack corn in Ziplock freezer bags and freeze.

This tastes better than canning corn, lasts at least a year for us (gets eaten before next season for us) and is much less work than canning,


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

Have to agree...


----------



## oncocook2 (Sep 8, 2010)

Managed to have an extra
30 ears when i got done 
vacuum sealing 6 doz. The
recipe called for 4 qt(30 ears)
must be ordained. Did i say
YUMMY..


----------

